# Floor Mats Standard?



## jwball (Jan 18, 2004)

Sorry to ask a trivial question but can anyone tell me if the MK3 comes with floor mats as standard.


----------



## Matthaus (Oct 29, 2011)

jwball said:


> Sorry to ask a trivial question but can anyone tell me if the MK3 comes with floor mats as standard.


Hi, yes my TT came with standard mats. I believe you can upgrade them to more plush ones with the TT logo and also rubber mats, which also have the TT logo on... :wink:


----------



## Jonnyy (Feb 12, 2016)

I tried to get my dealer to throw in free mats but he said the mk3 TT come with them as standard. So they better lol!


----------



## jwball (Jan 18, 2004)

Matthaus said:


> jwball said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry to ask a trivial question but can anyone tell me if the MK3 comes with floor mats as standard.
> ...


Thanks for confirming this.


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

Yeah the dealer crossed mats off my order, said they would throw the mats in. I said I'd prefer it if they were fitted. lol:


----------



## TTimi (Jan 26, 2016)

Pretty sure all Audis come with floor mats these days as standard


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

They come with standard mats, I also got a set of premium mats thrown in, a tank of fuel, an overnight hotel stay for collecting, collected from train station and taken to hotel, collected from the hotel and taken to dealership the next morning 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ChadW (May 2, 2003)

Got mats here and Thankfully they stay attached unlike my old Mk2 ones. Only got half a tank of fuel here though.


----------



## F1SpaceMonkey (Nov 21, 2015)

jwball said:


> Sorry to ask a trivial question but can anyone tell me if the MK3 comes with floor mats as standard.


The standard mats are awful, removed them as soon as i got home. Went for the Audi TT rubber mats. The standard ones looked like they were from Poundland.


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

Standard will stay in my car until the shit weather is over

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## moro anis (May 27, 2010)

What are the standard ones like? mine are like a raised rubberised brushed nylon. Look fairly durable though.


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

Yep that sounds like what's in my car moro

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## no name (Feb 16, 2014)

The standard ones are wearing really quickly. soon to be be binned


----------



## Snake Pliskin (Apr 11, 2006)

I have just picked up on thic and initially thought the mats with the logo's were what was included but it sounds like they are the premium mats which you have to pay £55 for yeah ?

Am I right in thinking the mats which come free are just plain black, with no logo's and no contrasting silver edging ?

Are the standard mats really that bad ?

Picking our TT up in a couple of weeks & wondering if I need to speak to the Dealer about the upgrade mats :?


----------



## Matthaus (Oct 29, 2011)

Snake Pliskin said:


> I have just picked up on thic and initially thought the mats with the logo's were what was included but it sounds like they are the premium mats which you have to pay £55 for yeah ?
> 
> Am I right in thinking the mats which come free are just plain black, with no logo's and no contrasting silver edging ?
> 
> ...


Yes, the standard ones are just black, no logo, no silver edging..
Standard ones ok? It's the usual, you pay for what you get.. Standard are free, not that bad, had mine in for a year, have worn ok, 10,000 miles, but now considering upgrading to the better quality ones

Just my opinion..... :?


----------



## Ht1469 (Dec 12, 2015)

Snake Pliskin said:


> I have just picked up on thic and initially thought the mats with the logo's were what was included but it sounds like they are the premium mats which you have to pay £55 for yeah ?
> 
> Am I right in thinking the mats which come free are just plain black, with no logo's and no contrasting silver edging ?
> 
> ...


I don't think they are bad at all. Depends how you treat them! Don't know what others do to them to wear them up. Mine just have my shoes on them.


----------



## Rev (Nov 17, 2015)

Has anyone got decent photos of the standard and premium mats?


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

Not hoovered so ignore the mess !

Standard









Premium









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Matthaus (Oct 29, 2011)

I have just had a look at mine and taken a photo, thought mine were standard, as they don't have the TT logo and silver / grey edging.
But mine are different from the above photo.. :?

Need also a good hovering..


----------



## Ht1469 (Dec 12, 2015)

Matthaus said:


> I have just had a look at mine and taken a photo, thought mine were standard, as they don't have the TT logo and silver / grey edging.
> But mine are different from the above photo.. :?
> 
> Need also a good hovering..


Mine are standard, like these.


----------



## Rev (Nov 17, 2015)

Hmm so 3 types. I wonder if they changed the standard mats for newer TTs?

The premium ones look nice though, might have to get those, surprised they aren't £200


----------



## Matthaus (Oct 29, 2011)

That is strange, possibly 3 types of standard mats.. :lol:

Must admit the premium TT logo mats do look very smart, very tempted and not bad for £55.00 inc vat.
Its a shame they don't come with rears as well .. :?


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

This is indeed interesting, wonder just how many standard mats there are

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Levski65 (Jul 18, 2014)

Was looking at these last night.


----------



## Snake Pliskin (Apr 11, 2006)

Thanks for the feedback Guys ... very unusual if there are two or three types of standard mat ?

For the sake of £55 have ordered a set of the premium mats, as that is what I thought we were getting and they do look nice.

Will use the standard ones then for winter.


----------



## Matthaus (Oct 29, 2011)

Well, I went and bought some premium mats today with the TT Logo, very nice, but I do believe my originals could of been a type of premium as they feel the same as in texture, just didn't have the logo and silver / grey edging. Audi dealership didn't have any in stock, but were happy to sell me a set that were in a TT in the showroom, with a discount...


----------



## ukoslov (Sep 17, 2015)

I have one set that do not need it !! :lol:


----------



## Snake Pliskin (Apr 11, 2006)

Matthaus said:


> Well, I went and bought some premium mats today with the TT Logo, very nice, but I do believe my originals could of been a type of premium as they feel the same as in texture, just didn't have the logo and silver / grey edging. Audi dealership didn't have any in stock, but were happy to sell me a set that were in a TT in the showroom, with a discount...


They do look really good don't they.

The TT motif really sets them off 8)

I really like the contrasting edges too.


----------



## Matthaus (Oct 29, 2011)

Yeah, I am really pleased with them. You have made the right decision going for the Premium with TT logo...


----------



## Snake Pliskin (Apr 11, 2006)

Matthaus said:


> Yeah, I am really pleased with them. You have made the right decision going for the Premium with TT logo...


Got the car and got the mats ... the standard mats are decent quality, but the premium mats really do look great don't they and very pleased with them 8)


----------



## Matthaus (Oct 29, 2011)

Snake Pliskin said:


> Matthaus said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah, I am really pleased with them. You have made the right decision going for the Premium with TT logo...
> ...


Cool, your TT looks the nuts and I am glad you are pleased with the mats... 8)


----------



## PhilRTTS (Jan 27, 2016)

Hi,

Premium matts look cool, can you get TTS matts tho? Also does anyone do rear matts?

Cheers

Phil


----------



## F1SpaceMonkey (Nov 21, 2015)

i prefer the rubber ones to the standard. look better when clean though!


----------



## Rev (Nov 17, 2015)

PhilRTTS said:


> Hi,
> 
> Premium matts look cool, can you get TTS matts tho? Also does anyone do rear matts?
> 
> ...


I want TTS ones too! Maybe some aftermarket ones will turn up, unsure about how well they'd be secured though? :?


----------

